# Zone Alarm or Windows Firewall?



## Holmes (Sep 25, 2004)

When I d/l SP2 a few months back, it came with a firewall. So I uninstalled Zone Alarm and activated the Windows Firewall. Was that a good idea? Unlike Zone Alarm, which notified me every time anything nasty tried to get in, Windows Firewall never talks to me :sayno: 

My Avast AV has caught 3 trojans in the past few days ...... should I shutdown the Windows Firewall and reinstall Zone Alarm? I'm pretty sure I shouldn't have two firewalls running at the same time.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Actually, you should. I believe the Windows firewall blocks outbound traffic only. I run both and have no problems.


----------



## Holmes (Sep 25, 2004)

CTSNKY said:


> Actually, you should. I believe the Windows firewall blocks outbound traffic only. I run both and have no problems.



ok ... thanks ... I'll go do that :grin:


----------



## geeknik (Jan 5, 2005)

You should not run Zone Alarm and the Windows Firewall at the same time as there is no reason to. Zone Alarm, however buggy it may be at times, is far superior to the Windows Firewall, and running 2 software firewalls at the same time, can cause problems.


----------



## koolmark20000 (Jan 11, 2005)

I only use the windows firewall and I dont think it is very good because my virus program has told me that I have had like 10 trojans since I deleted zonealrm of my computer.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I use ZA in place of the Windows firewall. I believe it works better.


----------



## Milly (Jan 12, 2005)

Use ZA here as well and love it.

981 Intrusions Blocked
48 being High Rated

378 Email attachements quarantened
498 viruses treated

All this since install about 2 months ago. I don't think windows firewall will even come close to being able to block all that.


----------



## Mp4 (Dec 25, 2004)

I tried to install zonealam-a freeware taht i downloaded from http://www.zonelabs.com/store/content/home.js. but there was a error by saying:

"the file %systemroot%\internetlogs\\errorlog.tmp could not be opened.The system cannot findthe path specified"

Plz help me since i could not figure out wat is wrong on my own.


----------



## Ark (Dec 29, 2004)

ZoneAlarm:
6158 intrusions have been blocked since install
265 of those have been high-rated

Excellent product, ZoneAlarm. Use that over anything else.


----------



## Mp4 (Dec 25, 2004)

Anyone can help me?I failed to install zone alam.  
there was a error poped up:
"the file %systemroot%\internetlogs\\errorlog.tmp could not be opened.The system cannot find the path specified."

Plz help me.


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

I would choose ZoneAlarm also. Even though the windows firewall has been improved significantly, it's still not as good as the others available before like ZoneAlarm or Sygate.

I think it may cause conflicts at some time if you keep two of them running at the same time. You don't need both. ZoneAlarm should be able to do what the Windows firewall can do and more.

Mp4 try installing ZoneAlarm in Safe Mode.


----------



## Mp4 (Dec 25, 2004)

greyknight17 said:


> I would choose ZoneAlarm also. Even though the windows firewall has been improved significantly, it's still not as good as the others available before like ZoneAlarm or Sygate.
> 
> I think it may cause conflicts at some time if you keep two of them running at the same time. You don't need both. ZoneAlarm should be able to do what the Windows firewall can do and more.
> 
> Mp4 try installing ZoneAlarm in Safe Mode.




I hv follow your instruction to install zonealam at safemode but also the same answer:

There was a error poped up:
"the file %systemroot%\internetlogs\\errorlog.tmp could not be opened.The system cannot find the path specified."

Plz help me.


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Why trust Microsoft with anything? If you can use something else do it. For security they are like swiss cheese. I Don't use their browser nor do I use their firwall. At home I use Sygate and at work I use ZA, I like both.



Mp4 said:


> I hv follow your instruction to install zonealam at safemode but also the same answer:
> 
> There was a error poped up:
> "the file %systemroot%\internetlogs\\errorlog.tmp could not be opened.The system cannot find the path specified."
> ...


I'm not sure how to help you other than to recommend trying Sygate.


----------



## Mp4 (Dec 25, 2004)

I really wiah to install zonealam so anyone plz help me.Every time i install zonealam there was a error poped up:
"the file %systemroot%\internetlogs\\errorlog.tmp could not be opened.The system cannot find the path specified."

Plz help me.


I really need your help to let me install zonealam. :normal:


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Open up that errorlog.tmp folder in Notepad and see if it's readable. If so, post it here. I think this question is getting out of the topic posted here. Either create another topic in the security section for ZoneAlarm installation problem or PM me and I will try to help you out there.


----------



## Desmodus (Nov 28, 2004)

0 intrusions blocked since installation (3 months)
0 high rated.

am i just lucky?


----------



## greyknight17 (Jul 1, 2004)

Was the internet logs folder and that tmp file created on the date when you tried to install ZoneAlarm? If so, try moving them to the Recycle Bin and restart. Try the ZoneAlarm install now.


----------



## dj913 (Jan 13, 2005)

Use zonealarm better and much easier to configure if you have a network. Otherwise use both, ive done that, no harm done.


----------

